# Just passed my boating education class...anyone else



## LSGUNSS (Jun 7, 2014)

Just passed my boating education class today. It takes 4-5 hours to go all the way through the class and complete the exam. Man I wasn't expecting that. lol I was wondering how many people on this site had to take it. I missed the cut off by 11 months. 

BTW: I am picking up a 2007 14' tracker with a livewell, trailer, and 72 mercury 9.8 Sunday or Monday. I plan on making a build thread for the mods I will be doing on it. I'm not new to forums or building things. This is my 2000 S10 that I built in the last 3 years.


----------



## ggoldy (Jun 7, 2014)

I took the exam last year so I could rent the power vessels at our local military base/marina. There was a lot of info I would never need but, we have to have the card to rent. (smiling) My son missed the state cutoff age by 11 days LOL


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just passed mine too...about 33 years ago
Tim


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 8, 2014)

Took the course last year,online. Although I don't need it to operate in MO,it was needed for our trip to Alabama(Guntersville) last year. Now I can go anywhere in the country and Canada.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jun 8, 2014)

Yep, got it. Lots of good information. May never need some of it but that's a lot better than doing something stupid because I didn't know.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 12, 2014)

Got mine done about 10 yrs ago


----------



## Butthead (Jun 20, 2014)

Red, Right, Return, ha-ha.
I took mine online a long time ago.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 20, 2014)

I took mine online 4 years ago. it is mandatory in Va now. I got paid by the hour to take mine too. they announced they were shutting our facility and were moving. they gave us our packets and my last day was about 4 months out, so I took advantage of it. I was surprised at how much I knew from learning to run boats from my old boss, his kids had no interest. 

"red on right when returning from sea" I thought we were going p ourselves laughing when we finshed the restoration on his 27' cabin cruiser and headed up river to a marina closer to his house. we got to the intersection of two rivers/channels. I cut the throttle, he came running out thought something was wrong. I was confused on the "nun" buoy. he had no clue so he took the wheel I got up on the bow. couldn't see anything sure enough he picked the wrong side. LOL! we both just started laughing. he managed to get us off the bottom.


----------



## overboard (Jun 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356461#p356461 said:


> Butthead » Today, 14:15[/url]"]Red, Right, Return, ha-ha.
> I took mine online a long time ago.


 :lol: 
Red over white-fishing tonight; white over red-pilot ahead!------ I THINK!!!
It's been a long time also, and I may need a refresher course!


----------



## KMixson (Jun 20, 2014)

I took an SOS Boating Coarse way back in 1981. It was not mandatory but my father insisted that the family take it since we were going offshore working on a commercial fishing vessel a couple times a month. The course back then was a couple hours per night for 3 or 4 sessions if I remember right.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 21, 2014)

I am glad that Va has made it mandatory. even to operate a jet ski.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 23, 2014)

mandatory in canada,yet its still a gong show. :?


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Jun 26, 2014)

I took mine a couple of years ago right after I bought my latest boat. Good info, learned a few things. I now drive my car like I am the Stand-on vessel :twisted:


----------



## ggoldy (Jun 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357165#p357165 said:


> SquiggyFreud » 26 Jun 2014, 09:19[/url]"]I took mine a couple of years ago right after I bought my latest boat. Good info, learned a few things. I now drive my car like I am the Stand-on vessel :twisted:


That's great...I love that LMAO


----------



## JET4 (Jun 29, 2014)

Took my 23 years ago


----------



## great white (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been an "offender" for many, many, many years.

Finally took the online course and test this year. 

Figured I'd get it done while Canada still has a "do it once and good for life" license.

you never know when some "do gooder" will suggest you test every couple years or have separate tests for different sized boats...


----------



## zzzybil (Jul 2, 2014)

not required but figured ...SAFETY FIRST... tryin to learn........prolly forgot as much as i learned.....got mine before i put boat in water


----------



## applesauce62 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think the courses r a great idea. Rules of the road, courtesy, and right of way all go a long way to avoid confusion on any body of water and often help avoid hands around the necks of some. hee hee


----------



## Blue Dawg (Jul 31, 2014)

The wife and I attended and passed the course in 1975. Back then you had to go to a class. We drove 1 hr 15 mins to a high school in Southern Maryland to take it. Had some great meals coming home. 2 nights a week for 3 weeks.

Dawg


----------



## vapiper (Aug 1, 2014)

In the middle of taking it now in va..... So far 90% of what I'm learning does not apply to a small boat lol where you can dump your "dump" lol stuff like that... Placard placement...... Meh, hope it picks up for stuff I need to know...


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I took a USCG boating skills and seamanship course back in the late 80's. A few years later, I took a week-long course accredited by the American Sailing Association. With that certification, I can charter a sailboat up to 60 ft in length. 

Never got a Captain's license, as I never really had the need or desire to. Besides, with my last name, it would just be a matter of time before some of my [email protected]$$ friends started making wise-cracks about Captain Morgan Rum. :LOL2:


----------



## vapiper (Aug 1, 2014)

Learning to sail is on the bucket list


----------

